# Buying Juice Online: Pet Peeves



## Hooked

What are your pet peeves about buying juice online?

Mine are as follows:
1. When the VG/PG ratio isn't stated. I want to know. I need to know. I have the right to know.

2. When the flavour isn't stated. I came across this one or two nights ago, as incredible as it may be. I couldn't deduce the flavour from the name of the juice either. Unbelievable!

3. An exorbitant minimum expenditure required for free delivery. By 'exorbitant' I mean R1,000 or more. It's annoying when all that I want to buy is one or two bottles of local juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hooked said:


> What are your pet peeves about buying juice online?
> 
> Mine are as follows:
> 1. When the VG/PG ratio isn't stated. I want to know. I need to know. I have the right to know.
> 
> 2. When the flavour isn't stated. I came across this one or two nights ago, as incredible as it may be. I couldn't deduce the flavour from the name of the juice either. Unbelievable!
> 
> 3. An exorbitant minimum expenditure required for free delivery. By 'exorbitant' I mean R1,000 or more. It's annoying when all that I want to buy is one or two bottles of local juice.



Your 2nd point is one of my pet peeves too @Hooked.
Cant stand it when someone names a juice "Pins and Stripes" and dont leave a description on the bottle.

Its fine when you buy a juice as most have a blurb about the juice when you purchasing it.

But i find sometimes i will leave a juice sitting in my drawer for a long time before opening it and without a description on the bottle sometimes i forget what profile it was.

That peeves me off

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Have not done that yet.still doing brick and mortar stores.but I got something in mind for my next order

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

I don't buy my juice online. Hardware is exclusively an online buy, juices I insist on testing beforehand considering the thousands of Rands I've already wasted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Steyn777

I agree with point nr 2. Can't stand it when I'm browsing and it simply states "Orion" (just an example, I love the juice guys) and I have to open a new page to see what the flavour is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

My only pet peeve would be this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Silver

@Hooked 

On point number 2 of yours - i can relate entirely
Also as @Steyn777 said, clicking on a separate page just to read its a blueberry flavour (for example)

I just wish vendors would have one page on their website which lists all the juice names and a short phrase describing what the flavour is. Would make it so much easier to scan and decide what one is interested in.

Actually, I have tried to encourage vendors to do this on several occasions and have posted several times about this. Some have done that but only a few. Pity because clicking all over the place takes time and you sometimes cant remember what youve seen and what you havent.

Some kind of 1-page "juice menu" of sorts would be very helpful

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## BubiSparks

Have to disagree with your point 3 @Hooked. It's unreasonable to expect the vendor to foot the bill for shipping small orders. You can't expect them to ship a R300 order and lose around R60 to pay the shipping. You should be grateful that they even offer free shipping over a certain threshold. It's coming out of their profit.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## ddk1979

@BubiSparks , @Hooked

I feel that the courier fees being charged by some vendors are ridiculous, e.g. R90-R100 to major centers.
They most likely have accounts with the courier company and are being charged in the region of R60 or even less in some instances (e.g. local deliveries). So in effect they are making a profit on courier charges as well, that we are paying for !!!

Regarding "free" shipping
Imho, this should be for orders in the region of R600 and more, and not the R1000 or even R1500 that we see from some vendors.
By having a high minimum expenditure to qualify for free shipping, they are "encouraging" (forcing???) you to spend more just to qualify for free shipping !!!

.

Reactions: Agree 9 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver

Interesting how the free shipping cut off amount works...

I have found myself often spending quite a bit more just to get to the free shipping amount.
And although I am spending more I feel like I am getting a better deal. Crazy. Lol

Or otherwise I wait till I need more things on my "to buy" list
Only problem is that sometimes I can't get it all at one vendor. So then I find myself building 2 shopping carts up to the free shipping amount. Lol x 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 9


----------



## Resistance

What you guys must remember is if it one item being delivered to one person it also cost money.that's why the bigger the order the better the deal

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ddk1979

Resistance said:


> *the bigger the order the better the deal*



For whom ???
Definitely not the consumer imho.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Resistance

ddk1979 said:


> For whom ???
> Definitely not the consumer imho.
> 
> .


That's why I didn't want to comment.yes they make a lot of money and they have a lot of orders so they hardly lose out but if say one store has one order he still he's to get that one order out.
Then another store has 3 orders he will also get his order out but it will look as if he got a better deal.
This is a complicated thing to explain,but you must see the bigger picture 
And with that being said that's why I don't order online if its one or two things I'd rather fill petrol in my car go go to store unless its something I want and need and can't find here

Resistance is futile


----------



## Resistance

Then you take a situation where one store fill the vehicle then yes he can pay the courier fees because he gets a better deal by the courier

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

ddk1979 said:


> For whom ???
> Definitely not the consumer imho.
> 
> .


OK f you think about it yes you can fill the vehicle for a set amount so in that way you win

Resistance is futile


----------



## Captain Chaos

When you are looking for a new juice to try and the vendor describes that "this" juice is made by 14 virgins residing on cloud nine, mixed in pure crystal jugs resting on a bed of exotic feathers. All the ingredients come from eden and are transported on the back of pink and fluffy unicorns.
Wow! I just have to try this elixir!

Add to cart, pay R 99.00 for shipping and take the shine off of your gold credit card - again. Wait 4 days for the "overnight" package to arrive. Kiss the courier dude when your package arrives, eventually.
Rip package open, fill your RTA that you re-wicked in anticipation of the "overnight" delivery.
Batteries charged, atty filled. Good to GO!
Nice long drag, then WTF??? Not again.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 4


----------



## Resistance

Captain Chaos said:


> When you are looking for a new juice to try and the vendor describes that "this" juice is made by 14 virgins residing on cloud nine, mixed in pure crystal jugs resting on a bed of exotic feathers. All the ingredients come from eden and are transported on the back of pink and fluffy unicorns.
> Wow! I just have to try this elixir!
> 
> Add to cart, pay R 99.00 for shipping and take the shine off of your gold credit card - again. Wait 4 days for the "overnight" package to arrive. Kiss the courier dude when your package arrives, eventually.
> Rip package open, fill your RTA that you re-wicked in anticipation of the "overnight" delivery.
> Batteries charged, atty filled. Good to GO!
> Nice long drag, then WTF??? Not again.


Porn fliek

Resistance is futile


----------



## ddk1979

Resistance said:


> OK f you think about it yes you can fill the vehicle for a set amount so in that way you win
> Resistance is futile




While "filling your vehicle for a set amount" may seem like a win (assuming you can get all the items you want from a single vendor), it is still the vendors who are laughing all the way to the bank. Now I'm not referring to a sale, because that changes the complexion of the situation somewhat.
So for an ordinary (non-sale) purchase, you will be spending much more on non-discounted items just to reach the free shipping threshold of R1000 to R1500, often times on stuff that you may not even really need.

But all of this needs to be tied into the courier fees vendors are charging.
If the shipping charge is R100 and they are actually only paying R60 because they have an account with the courier, they are really only "losing" R40 on shipping, but scoring big on all those non-discounted items you had to fill your basket with just to receive the free shipping.
So that R40 "loss" is not even worth mentioning in the grand scheme of things, because the gain is so much more for the vendors.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Resistance

ddk1979 said:


> While "filling your vehicle for a set amount" may seem like a win (assuming you can get all the items you want from a single vendor), it is still the vendors who are laughing all the way to the bank. Now I'm not referring to a sale, because that changes the complexion of the situation somewhat.
> So for an ordinary (non-sale) purchase, you will be spending much more on non-discounted items just to reach the free shipping threshold of R1000 to R1500, often times on stuff that you may not even really need.
> 
> But all of this needs to be tied into the courier fees vendors are charging.
> If the shipping charge is R100 and they are actually only paying R60 because they have an account with the courier, they are really only "losing" R40 on shipping, but scoring big on all those non-discounted items you had to fill your basket with just to receive the free shipping.
> So that R40 "loss" is not even worth mentioning in the grand scheme of things, because the gain is so much more for the vendors.
> 
> .


That is why I said I didn't want to comment,but I already did.
Say you were working at the vendor what would you like to earn for packing shipments in there respective packages.
Everybody want to make money and if they make a profit so be it.
What you should ask is what is the actual cost of the juice you buying then start calculating your losses.
Or the actually cost of the 3seek old blue ribbon and 6week old sasko bread they put in the stores with sell by dates till next week

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BubiSparks

@ddk1979 - Totally agree with higher than the norm shipping costs. The vendor shouldn't be putting a markup on shipping - it's unethical in my view. There are some vendors who do that and I just stay away from them.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Slick

What I dont understand is that how some vendors charge R100 for shipping while others charge R35,both using the same courier company,I wish a vendor could explain that to me,otherwise il stick to my belief that they making a profit on shipping as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777

If a vendor has a markup on shipping it is justified to some extent. There is a great deal of admin involved in getting a courier parcel out, a vendor should be compensated for the time he is spending on getting the parcel ready. Which is why most vendors have a markup imo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

BubiSparks said:


> @ddk1979 - Totally agree with higher than the norm shipping costs. The vendor shouldn't be putting a markup on shipping - it's unethical in my view. There are some vendors who do that and I just stay away from them.


Exactly the point.if you gonoit to het something you have to fill petrol ruin your workday for something that you want and sometimes don't need.if you feel the vendor is outrageous then by all means you have the right to complain but say I ship from Johannesburg 100is never going to make it for a round trip but if it cost me to ship from there 100 then its a go.more that that is I. Plain Afrikaans uitgevriet 

Resistance is futile


----------



## Stosta

Slick said:


> What I dont understand is that how some vendors charge R100 for shipping while others charge R35,both using the same courier company,I wish a vendor could explain that to me,otherwise il stick to my belief that they making a profit on shipping as well


I highly doubt they are (in most cases anyways). I think it ask boils down to what agreements they can set up at the beginning of signing into a contract with the courier, and how much business they are going to give them, and risks etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Slick said:


> What I dont understand is that how some vendors charge R100 for shipping while others charge R35,both using the same courier company,I wish a vendor could explain that to me,otherwise il stick to my belief that they making a profit on shipping as well


There are a lot more Involved than just trowing your parcel in a bag and then its ready for shipping.the bigger the company the more goods they ship meaning better rates for them then they just have to pay the storekeep.
And the smaller company that ships has to process aswell and have to pay that person.that's why I say over 100 is a rip off

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Consider this...import something for less than market value from somewhere else.and by the time it gets here you have to pay Import tax have to answer to customs why you shipping it in and not bought it here and by the time you bet it shipped for less 5months and a lot of your work and personal time has passed.
Then you were better off paying that extra 100 to someone who has done all of that for you

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> Consider this...import something for less than market value from somewhere else.and by the time it gets here you have to pay Import tax have to answer to customs why you shipping it in and not bought it here and by the time you bet it shipped for less 5months and a lot of your work and personal time has passed.
> Then you were better off paying that extra 100 to someone who has done all of that for you
> 
> Resistance is futile


PS and then you get your parcel in 3-4days

Resistance is futile


----------



## Resistance

Just a question to everybody that commented here.what would be a reasonable shipping amount then just so we can get it out there

Resistance is futile


----------



## Resistance

I think what we need to get a courier service on this forum ecigsSAL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

BubiSparks said:


> Have to disagree with your point 3 @Hooked. It's unreasonable to expect the vendor to foot the bill for shipping small orders. You can't expect them to ship a R300 order and lose around R60 to pay the shipping. You should be grateful that they even offer free shipping over a certain threshold. It's coming out of their profit.....



@BubiSparks I should be "grateful"? I think not! They should cut their profit margin, instead of manipulating the consumer into buying more than what was intended; which of course increases their profit. Some vendors have a lower minimum expenditure to qualify for free shipping. If they can do it, why can't the others?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> I don't buy my juice online. Hardware is exclusively an online buy, juices I insist on testing beforehand considering the thousands of Rands I've already wasted.



@Spyro I agree that one should try-before-you-buy; but what if the shop doesn't have the juice that you're looking for?


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Interesting how the free shipping cut off amount works...
> 
> I have found myself often spending quite a bit more just to get to the free shipping amount.
> And although I am spending more I feel like I am getting a better deal. Crazy. Lol



@Silver This is exactly what I have been doing, which is why I now have enough juice to open my own vape shop. But I'm *not going to do it anymore!* If I'm looking for a specific juice(s), as now with my coffee research, I would rather just pay the shipping instead of buying even more juice which I don't need. However, I do have a "To Buy" list, like you, and if the vendor stocks juice which is on that list I'll order. But if not, it would be cheaper to just pay the shipping!!! I feel that the consumer is being manipulated and that's not acceptable.


----------



## Slick

Resistance said:


> Just a question to everybody that commented here.what would be a reasonable shipping amount then just so we can get it out there
> 
> Resistance is futile


R50


----------



## Hooked

Resistance said:


> What you guys must remember is if it one item being delivered to one person it also cost money.that's why the bigger the order the better the deal
> 
> Resistance is futile



@Resistance I understand and accept that and I'm not insisting on free shipping. What I am against is a minimum expenditure of over R1,000 in order to qualify for free shipping. It can be less - I'll post about this just now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

ddk1979 said:


> For whom ???
> Definitely not the consumer imho.
> 
> .



@ddk1979 I'm sure that @Resistance was referring to the vendor getting a better deal, not the consumer


----------



## Resistance

Slick said:


> R50


I posted a reply but I see it didn't apper .get one person to coordinate juice buys and shipping to a point in cape town. And another for mods then if you have 10people ordering you each pay 10℅ of the courier fee.and the same can go for up north

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Captain Chaos said:


> When you are looking for a new juice to try and the vendor describes that "this" juice is made by 14 virgins residing on cloud nine, mixed in pure crystal jugs resting on a bed of exotic feathers. All the ingredients come from eden and are transported on the back of pink and fluffy unicorns.
> Wow! I just have to try this elixir!
> 
> Add to cart, pay R 99.00 for shipping and take the shine off of your gold credit card - again. Wait 4 days for the "overnight" package to arrive. Kiss the courier dude when your package arrives, eventually.
> Rip package open, fill your RTA that you re-wicked in anticipation of the "overnight" delivery.
> Batteries charged, atty filled. Good to GO!
> Nice long drag, then WTF??? Not again.



@Captain Chaos "overnight" is true - they just don't specify which night!


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> I posted a reply but I see it didn't apper .get one person to coordinate juice buys and shipping to a point in cape town. And another for mods then if you have 10people ordering you each pay 10℅ of the courier fee.and the same can go for up north
> 
> Resistance is futile


I would also want to buy more juices from other vendors but I am In the same boat.
Otherwise we.need to start an ecigs shipping company

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

@Hooked I never meant that.it costs more to buy single than bulk and same goes for shipping.just last week I had a guy quote me 1200 for a bakkie load to a jobsite and on return another load.
The only other thing is to do what the reonauts do and do combined shipping

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick

My opinion is that vendors already put there markup on stock,so why should they make a profit on shipping,atleast give the shipping at cost,counting in the box,bubble wrap etc,how does All Day Vapes do it for R35? Im sure they not the biggest vendor in the country

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Slick said:


> My opinion is that vendors already put there markup on stock,so why should they make a profit on shipping,atleast give the shipping at cost,counting in the box,bubble wrap etc,how does All Day Vapes do it for R35? Im sure they not the biggest vendor in the country


The one that gives a good deal is where I'll be buying from

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Resistance said:


> What you should ask is what is the actual cost of the juice you buying then start calculating your losses.
> 
> Resistance is futile



@Resistance @Silver This is exactly what I've recently realised. Just as an example, the cost of the juice which I intended to buy is R300, but I need to spend R1,000 for free shipping, so I spend an additional R600. If I had stopped at R300, I would have been charged shipping of perhaps R200 or so? Still cheaper than spending R1000. I can't believe how utterly stupid I've been! 

However, I've also used quite a few vendors since I started vaping about 6 months ago or so and I've started a spreadsheet with various info on each vendor. It makes for interesting reading! I'll post the info in this thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Slick said:


> What I dont understand is that how some vendors charge R100 for shipping while others charge R35,both using the same courier company,I wish a vendor could explain that to me,otherwise il stick to my belief that they making a profit on shipping as well



@Slick I'm pretty sure the vendors do add their mark-up to the courier fee, but in the instance which you've mentioned, I wonder if it isn't the vendor's location that makes the fee charged to them by the courier different?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

BubiSparks said:


> @ddk1979 - Totally agree with higher than the norm shipping costs. The vendor shouldn't be putting a markup on shipping - it's unethical in my view. There are some vendors who do that and I just stay away from them.



@BubiSparks How does one know if the vendor is adding on their little (or not so little) mark-up to the courier charge?


----------



## Resistance

Well the norm for shipping nowadays is anything from the said 35buck to 150 bucks.that's from other companies on bid or buy,loots etc.so I'm averaging anything from 50-100 as my medium for shipping

Resistance is futile


----------



## Resistance

I do also understand what you guys mean with this thread and posts.some companies want you to purchase first meaning only on checkout you get the shipping fee.and when they do that then I'm done with them the item may be how needed someone else will have it aswell

Resistance is futile


----------



## Resistance

Hooked said:


> @Resistance I understand and accept that and I'm not insisting on free shipping. What I am against is a minimum expenditure of over R1,000 in order to qualify for free shipping. It can be less - I'll post about this just now.


I know what you meant @hooked.my point was based on a broader spectrum perspective .shipping costs a lot and sure if the van is full then it should cost cheaper but its not all delivered to one place. And now that I know you paid 200bucks for shipping I know why you would fill the order to get the shipping free

Resistance is futile


----------



## Resistance

Surely there should be a courier on this forum.

Resistance is futile


----------



## kev mac

Hooked said:


> What are your pet peeves about buying juice online?
> 
> Mine are as follows:
> 1. When the VG/PG ratio isn't stated. I want to know. I need to know. I have the right to know.
> 
> 2. When the flavour isn't stated. I came across this one or two nights ago, as incredible as it may be. I couldn't deduce the flavour from the name of the juice either. Unbelievable!
> 
> 3. An exorbitant minimum expenditure required for free delivery. By 'exorbitant' I mean R1,000 or more. It's annoying when all that I want to buy is one or two bottles of local juice.


I do pretty good buying on line.I find good sales and some sites offer free shipping. But I have had trouble with orders from one site and I don't use them any more.Don't ignore me once you have my money.I have a favorite juice I only get from my b+m


----------



## BubiSparks

Hooked said:


> @BubiSparks How does one know if the vendor is adding on their little (or not so little) mark-up to the courier charge?



Well, one doesn't of course, but one can assume that if some vendors in the greater Jo'burg/Pretoria area are charging R60 and others R100-R140, something is amiss.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spyro

Resistance said:


> PS and then you get your parcel in 3-4days
> 
> Resistance is futile



International shipping these days can be as little as 3-4 days. I have experienced this personally. The vendors ad markup and packaging should be included in this. It's not cool to make money on shipping charges.


Hooked said:


> @Spyro I agree that one should try-before-you-buy; but what if the shop doesn't have the juice that you're looking for?



Then I'll taste test till I find one I like or I'll visit Kzor where I have always been able get the juice that I want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Hooked said:


> @Captain Chaos "overnight" is true - they just don't specify which night!


True. I think they charge us an overnight fee, send it via pigeon, and pocket the rest of the money.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jm10

Hooked said:


> @BubiSparks I should be "grateful"? I think not! They should cut their profit margin, instead of manipulating the consumer into buying more than what was intended; which of course increases their profit. Some vendors have a lower minimum expenditure to qualify for free shipping. If they can do it, why can't the others?



In a fantasy world sure, but we live in the real world, profits grow or business shuts down. Also some people seem to think that all vape shops are drawing in millions when they dont and hate on every small thing like this yet pay R1100 pm on dstv with the same sh#t day in and day out and dont complain.

You cant also compare businesses because overheads are totally different.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

I've bought juice from a few different vendors over the past few months. It's interesting to see how they differ re shipping rates.
The rates which are listed below are current - I checked the Internet last night. If I've made any mistakes I apologise and I trust that someone will correct me. I'm tagging the vendors as they might wish to comment - especially the ones who have high minimum expenditure.

*FLAT FEE - THANK YOU!*

Tasty Cloud
R60 overnight for Jhb and surrounding areas within 30km; R90 overnight to major centres

Vape Loft
For a flat rate of R60.00 for lightweight

*FREE FOR LIGHTWEIGHT - UP TO 2kg - THANK YOU!*

eciggies

Vape Cartel @SEAN P @KieranD 
(Lightweight for a flat rate of R60.00, otherwise free if over R1000)

Vape Hyper


*FREE IF R300+ - THANK YOU!*

All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke @ADV-Des 
(Order value below R300: R35 shipping)


*FREE IF R450+ *

The Vape Industry @Naeem_M 
*for JUICE ORDERS ONLY - *(Other orders free if over R900)
*Very considerate to make the minimum expenditure less for juice - THANK YOU!*


*FREE IF R750+*
Skyblue Vaping
If less than R750, flat fee of R70 (R50 for Gauteng)


*FREE IF R800+*
Cloud Kings Vape Shop

*
FREE IF R900+*
The Vape Industry @Naeem_M
(but free shipping on juice orders over R450.00


*FREE IF R1,000+*

Avacare @Clarissa 

Vape Cartel @SEAN P @KieranD 
*(but Lightweight Courier Service for a flat rate of R60.00)*

Vape Shop


*FREE IF R1,500+*

Juicy Joes @ShaneW 

Sir Vape @Sir Vape 

The Vape Guy @BumbleBee (I think The Vape Guy can be forgiven, since he is not in a major centre and therefore probably pays higher courier fees.)

Vape King @Stroodlepuff

Vaporize @vaporize.co.za


*FREE IF R2,000+ or R2,500*

The Vapery

I quote from their website:
“Orders over R2000 will qualify for free delivery in Gauteng (And over R2500 nationally)!!”
Whew! And there’s even two explanation marks at the end of the sentence, as if this is something to get excited about!!

The above comparisons have been an interesting exercise and one which I should have done a long time ago. Now I know who will and will not get my business.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Hooked 
Thanks for your comments and breakdown
Very interesting

Please bear in mind that our forum rules do not allow vendors to discuss their products or services in the general threads of the forum. Whether of their own accord or as a result of being asked by members.

Have moved this thread to the "who has stock" subforum so vendors can comment freely and discuss if they choose to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Hi @Hooked
> Thanks for your comments and breakdown
> Very interesting
> 
> Please bear in mind that our forum rules do not allow vendors to discuss their products or services in the general threads of the forum. Whether of their own accord or as a result of being asked by members.
> 
> Have moved this thread to the "who has stock" subforum so vendors can comment freely and discuss if they choose to.


 
Oh, I'd forgotten about that! Okey dokey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za

Hooked said:


> I've bought juice from a few different vendors over the past few months. It's interesting to see how they differ re shipping rates.......
> 
> 
> *FREE IF R1,500+*
> 
> Vaporize @vaporize.co.za



This is not accurate ... We actually have more options

We also offer a R50 option via FastWay that would take a bit longer but minimum spend for FREE shipping to Cape Town and other major centers can be from as little as *R500

*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

I would also like to mention that some vendors charge extra for delivery because I'm in an outlying area. I don't have a problem with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

vaporize.co.za said:


> This is not accurate ... We actually have more options
> 
> We also offer a R50 option via FastWay that would take a bit longer but minimum spend for FREE shipping to Cape Town and other major centers can be from as little as *R500
> *



My apologies @vaporize.co.za I didn't see that. Could you please explain what you mean by "can be from as little as *R500"?*
What are the requirements?


----------



## Resistance

The first vendor to reply

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vaporize.co.za

Hooked said:


> My apologies @vaporize.co.za I didn't see that. Could you please explain what you mean by "can be from as little as *R500"?*
> What are the requirements?



We use two different couriers.. atm it is Fastway and Dawnwing however Fastway dont deliver to outlying areas (this is passed on to 3rd Party couriers and costly and takes 7 days+) .. not very fast..

So these are the options we offer atm..

Fastway for Cape Town - Same Day / Western Cape - Next Day (R50) and all major centers 3-4 days (R50) * .. FREE if order R500+*
Dawnwing for overnight to major centers (R100) *.. FREE if order R1000+*
Dawnwing to outlying areas 12-24 hours (R150) *.. FREE if order R1500+*

Having said this we are in the process of changing couriers once again... 3-4 days to JHB and other major centers is very slow and there's lots of delays with this service from Fastway, especially over busy periods they dont seem to be able to cope. So we will be changing to City Sprint soon.. rates will be basically the same, tracking a bit better and I think cost around R60-70 for overnight to major centers.. outlying areas will also be same as Dawnwing ... I will confirm this once we have completed the integration into our website.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Will pick up points be a viable option Mr vaporize

Resistance is futile


----------



## vaporize.co.za

Resistance said:


> Will pick up points be a viable option Mr vaporize
> 
> Resistance is futile


Are you referring to courier services like Aramex that can be collected from Spar, Shoprite and Select shops? I think normal door to door courier rates are very similar, you might save a few rands but then you have to mission to collect as appose to getting it delivered to your door. Not sure why you would want that? Maybe you are on the road the whole day, and no one at home? I know that you can normally also arrange with door to door couriers to collect from their distribution centers, but these points are normally in industrial areas..


----------



## Resistance

vaporize.co.za said:


> Are you referring to courier services like Aramex that can be collected from Spar, Shoprite and Select shops? I think normal door to door courier rates are very similar, you might save a few rands but then you have to mission to collect as appose to getting it delivered to your door. Not sure why you would want that? Maybe you are on the road the whole day, and no one at home? I know that you can normally also arrange with door to door couriers to collect from their distribution centers, but these points are normally in industrial areas..


I'm not asking for me Mr vaporize.OK a little for me.I can walk to you. I'm also asking for the other folk that seemed to have disappeared now that we have a vendor to ask questions to

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> I'm not asking for me Mr vaporize.OK a little for me.I can walk to you. I'm also asking for the other folk that seemed to have disappeared now that we have a vendor to ask questions to
> 
> Resistance is futile


So do you allow pickup aswell

Resistance is futile


----------



## vaporize.co.za

Resistance said:


> So do you allow pickup aswell
> 
> Resistance is futile



Yes definitely, you can arrange collections in Milnerton, Cape Town with me on WhatsApp - 0837737441

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

vaporize.co.za said:


> Yes definitely, you can arrange collections in Milnerton, Cape Town with me on WhatsApp - 0837737441


Thanks I will pop in soon

Resistance is futile


----------



## Hooked

vaporize.co.za said:


> We use two different couriers.. atm it is Fastway and Dawnwing however Fastway dont deliver to outlying areas (this is passed on to 3rd Party couriers and costly and takes 7 days+) .. not very fast..
> 
> So these are the options we offer atm..
> 
> Fastway for Cape Town - Same Day / Western Cape - Next Day (R50) and all major centers 3-4 days (R50) * .. FREE if order R500+*
> Dawnwing for overnight to major centers (R100) *.. FREE if order R1000+*
> Dawnwing to outlying areas 12-24 hours (R150) *.. FREE if order R1500+*
> 
> Having said this we are in the process of changing couriers once again... 3-4 days to JHB and other major centers is very slow and there's lots of delays with this service from Fastway, especially over busy periods they dont seem to be able to cope. So we will be changing to City Sprint soon.. rates will be basically the same, tracking a bit better and I think cost around R60-70 for overnight to major centers.. outlying areas will also be same as Dawnwing ... I will confirm this once we have completed the integration into our website.



@vaporize.co.za Thank you for the information and for your willingness to participate in this thread.


----------



## Resistance

And also a big thank you to @Silver and @admin for making it possible by moving it to a suitable thread

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Slick said:


> My opinion is that vendors already put there markup on stock,so why should they make a profit on shipping,atleast give the shipping at cost,counting in the box,bubble wrap etc,how does All Day Vapes do it for R35? Im sure they not the biggest vendor in the country



@Slick and Vaper's Corner is even better - they ship for free irrespective of how much (or little) one buys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Resistance said:


> Just a question to everybody that commented here.what would be a reasonable shipping amount then just so we can get it out there
> 
> Resistance is futile



@Resistance I would say between R60 - R100, plus extra for outlying areas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick

Hooked said:


> @Slick and Vaper's Corner is even better - they ship for free irrespective of how much (or little) one buys.


@Hooked personally I dont favour that system as they have to markup each item to cover up free shipping costs,other vendors dont have to markup up as high as they charge for shipping seperately,yes unless u buy something from Vapers Corner as the price they have elsewhere,then you saving on shipping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Slick said:


> @Hooked personally I dont favour that system as they have to markup each item to cover up free shipping costs,other vendors dont have to markup up as high as they charge for shipping seperately,yes unless u buy something from Vapers Corner as the price they have elsewhere,then you saving on shipping


I second that,that's unfair too.

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

So what vendors have replied so far.

Resistance is futile


----------



## Spyro

Slick said:


> @Hooked personally I dont favour that system as they have to markup each item to cover up free shipping costs,other vendors dont have to markup up as high as they charge for shipping seperately,yes unless u buy something from Vapers Corner as the price they have elsewhere,then you saving on shipping



I highly agree with this. I only realised later that I was paying around R50 - R100 more per item. (Hardware)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick

At the end of the day 1 has to weigh the odds,keeping all factors in mind,which vendor is the cheapest,who charges the least for shipping,who offers the best after service,will it be better to drive and pick up or get it couriered,then only can a person decide where to buy,I dont ever complain to any vendor about pricing or shipping,they have made there price and I as the customer will decide where I want to buy,its a FREE world

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

Slick said:


> @Hooked personally I dont favour that system as they have to markup each item to cover up free shipping costs,other vendors dont have to markup up as high as they charge for shipping seperately,yes unless u buy something from Vapers Corner as the price they have elsewhere,then you saving on shipping



Good point there, @Slick. So far I haven't done a price comparison of juice as they all seem to be more or less the same


----------



## Divan Smit

Hooked said:


> What are your pet peeves about buying juice online?
> 
> Mine are as follows:
> 1. When the VG/PG ratio isn't stated. I want to know. I need to know. I have the right to know.
> 
> 2. When the flavour isn't stated. I came across this one or two nights ago, as incredible as it may be. I couldn't deduce the flavour from the name of the juice either. Unbelievable!
> 
> 3. An exorbitant minimum expenditure required for free delivery. By 'exorbitant' I mean R1,000 or more. It's annoying when all that I want to buy is one or two bottles of local juice.




Vaper's Corner has passed your test...

1. VG/PG Ratio Stated
eg. e-liquid

2. Core flavour profile stated in the "quick view" option.
I have attached screenshots




In addition to this, you also have the option to "filter" by:
a) flavour (single or multiple core flavour profiles) 
b) Brand
c) Volume
d) Combination of above
eg i) I'm looking for a Litchi & Papaya combination, on all the e-liquid Vaper's Corner has
ii) I'm looking for a Litchi & Papaya combination, on all the e-liquid Vaper's Corner has but comes in a 60ml bottle only
iii) I'm looking for a Litchi & Papaya combination, made by 12 Monkey's and comes in a 60ml bottle




3. Free delivery on *ANY* order amount (no minimum amount required but most of our clients don't abuse this service)
- Major city centres will normally be "overnight" (cut off time is 16:00 on weekdays)
- Outlying areas will normally be within 48H
- No Deliveries on weekends

Note:
a) If your order is placed before 16:00 on a Friday, and you are in a major city, you should receive on Monday Morning or Tuesday for outlying area's
b) If your order is placed after 16:00 on a Friday, you should receive on Tuesday Morning of Wednesday for outlying area's 

You are welcome to test our services and claims above. We would also appreciate you positive criticism based on your experience 
The Courier service is unfortunately out of our control, but they do get it right 90% of the time.

Happy Vaping
Vaper's Corner Team

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

Divan Smit said:


> Vaper's Corner has passed your test...
> 
> 1. VG/PG Ratio Stated
> eg. e-liquid
> 
> 2. Core flavour profile stated in the "quick view" option.
> I have attached screenshots
> View attachment 122898
> View attachment 122899
> 
> 
> In addition to this, you also have the option to "filter" by:
> a) flavour (single or multiple core flavour profiles)
> b) Brand
> c) Volume
> d) Combination of above
> eg i) I'm looking for a Litchi & Papaya combination, on all the e-liquid Vaper's Corner has
> ii) I'm looking for a Litchi & Papaya combination, on all the e-liquid Vaper's Corner has but comes in a 60ml bottle only
> iii) I'm looking for a Litchi & Papaya combination, made by 12 Monkey's and comes in a 60ml bottle
> 
> View attachment 122900
> 
> 
> 3. Free delivery on *ANY* order amount (no minimum amount required but most of our clients don't abuse this service)
> - Major city centres will normally be "overnight" (cut off time is 16:00 on weekdays)
> - Outlying areas will normally be within 48H
> - No Deliveries on weekends
> 
> Note:
> a) If your order is placed before 16:00 on a Friday, and you are in a major city, you should receive on Monday Morning or Tuesday for outlying area's
> b) If your order is placed after 16:00 on a Friday, you should receive on Tuesday Morning of Wednesday for outlying area's
> 
> You are welcome to test our services and claims above. We would also appreciate you positive criticism based on your experience
> The Courier service is unfortunately out of our control, but they do get it right 90% of the time.
> 
> Happy Vaping
> Vaper's Corner Team



Well done, Vaper's Corner @Divan Smit !


----------



## Divan Smit

Hooked said:


> Well done, Vaper's Corner @Divan Smit !



Thank you @Hooked 

Also, you will see that the core flavour profiles also displays on the product thumbnail.
You don't even have to use the Quik view option:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Divan Smit said:


> Thank you @Hooked
> 
> Also, you will see that the core flavour profiles also displays on the product thumbnail.
> You don't even have to use the Quik view option:
> View attachment 122916


----------



## Hooked

Yes, Vaper's Corner has a great website, @Divan Smit. It's very easy to browse which is what one needs. Well done!


----------



## Hallucinated_

ddk1979 said:


> For whom ???
> Definitely not the consumer imho.
> 
> .


Supply and demand, if you dont like the shipping options, Im sure you can sit in traffic all the way to a vape shop and make your way back home. Nothing is for free lol, where do you come from haha

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Hallucinated_

Dam


Hooked said:


> @BubiSparks I should be "grateful"? I think not! They should cut their profit margin, instead of manipulating the consumer into buying more than what was intended; which of course increases their profit. Some vendors have a lower minimum expenditure to qualify for free shipping. If they can do it, why can't the others?


Damn right you should be gratefull ! Let me just try to understand your post here, you are complaining about a bussiness that is charging a fee to you (the Customer) for a added service. Do yourself a favour and contact a courier company and ask them if they can ship a small package for you to a area for free, but if not ask them if you can pay them less for their service, after all. you are the customer !

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Hooked

Hallucinated_ said:


> Dam
> 
> Damn right you should be gratefull ! Let me just try to understand your post here, you are complaining about a bussiness that is charging a fee to you (the Customer) for a added service. Do yourself a favour and contact a courier company and ask them if they can ship a small package for you to a area for free, but if not ask them if you can pay them less for their service, after all. you are the customer !



@Hallucinated Perhaps you should "do yourself a favour" and read my post properly before going off the deep end. At no point did I complain about being charged for shipping. What I don't like is that some vendors have a VERY HIGH minimum expenditure requirement to qualify for shipping. A minimum expenditure is quite acceptable, but you will see - if you look - that I have posted shipping policies of a few vendors which I have dealt with. Some of them are extremely high indeed and THAT is what my beef is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

